# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  поддержка буферизации памяти в материнской плате

## DJ_Vasylko

Как узнать поддерживает ли моя материнская плата буферизацию оперативной памяти.Ответы типа посмотри на сайте производителя прошу не писать.Уже смотрел и не нашел.Материнская плата Gigabyte GA-M61VME-S2.

----------

